# po335 crankshaft position sensor a



## wilder999 (Apr 4, 2010)

NISSAN ALTIMA 2003 2.5
Last week i had my Engine light come on and we scanned for the codes Po 175 Fuel injection too rich then after a few days i scanned it again and got PO335 crank shaft position sensor A and PO725 engine speed input. Now today i was having trouble starting the car..

Seems like the crankshaft sensor but is it safe to drive on the road for now until i change it in another week? Is it just gona affect on starting the car and thats all?
Thanks


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It will very likely cause the engine to die at times. Mainly after engine is warm and slowing to a stop.


----------



## wilder999 (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright, i better get it checked out tomorrow then...How much $$$ would this cost me?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

its gonna b kinda pricey..i checkd one time from a dealer..and they informed me there is 3 crank position sensors..idk if its like this on a 2.5 b.c mines a 5spd 3.5..but the sensors were around 150 i think?? plus garage mark up if its not the dealer the service mgr i talked to said the one sensor is a bitch tho beacuase its crammed by the firewall..call around and check..try and find a reasonable price at a garage you can trust..b.c they can just say they changed them and bring out some dirty sensors and tell you they are yours..ive seen and heard it too many times..good luck


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

The up-dated OEM cam and crank sensors are $ 32.47 each on my site. There is one of each on your engine and they are both the same part number.


----------

